# Titanium Deluxe Tinker



## bushidomosquito (Sep 2, 2011)

I thought the titanium junkies over here at CPF would dig this. It's a Victorinox Deluxe Tinker that I made 6AL-4V titanium liners and scales for. There are 32 hand turned phosphor bronze washers .005" thick that keep the tools from riding on the liners and the main blade is a pre-'07 before Vic started making them .015" thinner and did away with the crossbow stamp. All of the tools have been bored and honed out to .125 pivot holes and the hollow pins are 3AL-2.5V thick walled titanium capillary tubing which is flared into countersunk holes in the scales with special dies that I also had to make. Everything opens up and snaps closed just as easy as any SAK. 





































And the money shot. Every bit is polished inside and out.


----------



## FrogmanM (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful mod work, thanks for sharing!

-Mayo


----------



## JMP (Sep 2, 2011)

amazing! I want one!


----------



## bushidomosquito (Sep 2, 2011)

JMP said:


> amazing! I want one!


 
Well, I did make it with the intention of selling it to fund waterjet cutting more parts for more of these, lots more. I have some Ti G10 and some Ti Carbon Super Tinkers in the works, with Ti tweezers and toothpick even.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 8, 2011)

HOLY SMOKE man that is PERTY!

Too big to really move me though. Cadet is so slim it disappears in pocket....


----------



## bushidomosquito (Sep 8, 2011)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> HOLY SMOKE man that is PERTY!
> 
> Too big to really move me though. Cadet is so slim it disappears in pocket....



I can make you a Cadet. With carbon scales you'd never know it was there.

(edit) Oh right, Cadet. That's a Pioneer with a file instead of an awl. I was thinking of the Compact. I have the alox lineup coming with thin titanium scales and screw pins so you can replace the tools if you mess one up.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 8, 2011)

I got to handle a CF Sage (Spyderco) a couple years ago and I would LOVE CF SAK!

Alas, when I am employed and making money I can still barely afford to pay attention!


----------



## enkidu (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow that is a seriously well made mod. Very nice work! Can you put slots for toothpick, tweezer, and pin?


----------



## Burgess (Sep 8, 2011)

This is certainly a *Beautiful* pocketknife !


Good work, and thank you for sharing this with us.


Just curious . . . .


What is (are) the weights of this Deluxe Tinker -- before and after your Titanium Treatment ?


----------



## bushidomosquito (Sep 9, 2011)

Not sure, I never weighed it before or after which is funny since titanium is typically used to make things lighter. I just use it to make things titanium. I guess it would be like the difference between a Sebenza and a similarly sized G10 linerlock or the difference between a Quark aluminum and a Quark Ti. It doesn't feel especially heavy but I like the grip of titanium even when polished. The biggest problem is that it's perpetually smeared with fingerprints but you learn to live with it. I am fairly confident that if need be one could torque the snot out of either of those drivers without it breaking loose with an eighth inch of titanium on each side. The blades in this one came from a SAK that I carried for years until I tried too hard to tighten a door hinge and popped the Phillips rivet. Never again.


----------



## carrot (Sep 9, 2011)

bushidomosquito said:


> I can make you a Cadet. With carbon scales you'd never know it was there.
> 
> (edit) Oh right, Cadet. That's a Pioneer with a file instead of an awl. I was thinking of the Compact. I have the alox lineup coming with thin titanium scales and screw pins so you can replace the tools if you mess one up.


 
No, the Cadet is actually very thin. It looks like a Pioneer in pictures (which is almost like the Soldier, except with a keyring attachment) but is actually 84mm instead of 91mm. It would be more correct to consider the Cadet to be like the Sportsman without back spring tools (awl and corkscrew) and in a thinner profile. 

By the way, beautiful work. The Ti looks really classy on the SAK.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 9, 2011)

bushidomosquito said:


> I can make you a Cadet. With carbon scales you'd never know it was there.



It looks like some people may be interested in your modifications. This forum is not set up for sales, per se, so any discussions about actually purchasing your modded Victorinox's should take place via PM or email. Members can express interest, or ask if a certain mod is possible, and you can reply such as noted in the above "quote", but keep futher discussions, and prices to PM, or email.

Bill


----------



## JMP (Sep 11, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Maxbo (Sep 11, 2011)

very nice, I like your mods.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 12, 2011)

This thread has recently been moved from the Multitools sub forum to The Custom Forge forum, and restrictions re selling are dropped as long as Custom Forge rules are followed.

Bill


----------



## bushidomosquito (Sep 14, 2011)

I guess I have some more showing off to do before I start a sales thread. The next project was commissioned by the guy that lost the mild bidding war for the Deluxe Tinker, but he's getting something even cooler. The parts from an Explorer combined with the combo tool from a Compact will make up a classic Yeoman with the combo tool opposite the large blade and the opener layer omitted. The liners and scales will be titanium as well as one other part that never should have been plastic...


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Sep 14, 2011)

bushidomosquito said:


> The next project was commissioned by the guy that lost the mild bidding war for the Deluxe Tinker, but he's getting something even cooler.



Nothing will ever be as cool as the Deluxe Tinker Ti with the flush pins, unless you make me another with tweezers and toothpick. Although I have to admit, I will be needing a reincarnation of the legendary Scientist very soon after seeing the new loop. Let me first check out what's in the mail. Then I will place an order.

obi


----------



## bushidomosquito (Sep 14, 2011)

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> Nothing will ever be as cool as the Deluxe Tinker Ti with the flush pins, unless you make me another with tweezers and toothpick. Although I have to admit, I will be needing a reincarnation of the legendary Scientist very soon after seeing the new loop. Let me first check out what's in the mail. Then I will place an order.
> 
> obi


 
She will always be my first, the one that started it all. You do know that the carbon Super Tinker is coming to you with ti tweezers and toothpick? I devised the toothpick as a defensive weapon. I can't be responsible for damaged dental work. 

You're my best client. I'll keep you at the volume discount rate.


----------



## jabe1 (Sep 16, 2011)

I wish I'd never seen this....
Especially with the mention of Pioneers.

Imagine a Pioneer with Ti liners and G10 scales in OD green.


----------



## bmstrong (Sep 16, 2011)

Do you do Leatherman's?


----------



## KnOeFz (Sep 17, 2011)

Never ran into this thread before... 
Truly AMAZING work! Can only imagine how smooth a sak feels with the phosphor bronze washers in there.
Also the tweezers will be so much better and more useful that way


----------



## bushidomosquito (Sep 17, 2011)

jabe1 said:


> I wish I'd never seen this....
> Especially with the mention of Pioneers.
> 
> Imagine a Pioneer with Ti liners and G10 scales in OD green.



Somebody has imagined that. This is a CG version with a frame lock on the back side but G10 on both sides would be easier. 






I have all the parts and could put that together for around $200. Cerakote on the tools would be a little extra...


----------



## Burgess (Sep 17, 2011)

WOW ! ! !




Love that Orange Farmer ! ! !


:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## Saintbest (Nov 11, 2011)

Amazing! Respect for fine work! :thumbsup:


----------

